# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, DENSO Robotics, Kariya, Aichi Prefecture, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - DENSO Robotics

----------


## Airicist

DENSO VS 050 robot powered by CANON

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> This innovative system includes a DENSO robot of the new VS series, a CANON camera and a PC. The system performance is so powerful that it sets the stage for a new phase in reliable and fast 3D bin picking by compact robots: Contrary to conventional pick & place applications, with this application, the components can be delivered unsorted in a box. A highly developed image processing, working together with the robot control, can now identify, select and pick up the pieces correctly.

----------


## Airicist

COBOTTA, a prototype of the world's smallest miniature robot arm, iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

COBOTTA, iREX2015

Published on Dec 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Vision tracking with Denso robot

Published on Mar 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Performance redefined. DENSO's new SCARA Robot; the HSR Series

Published on Nov 11, 2016




> This new robot series is characterized by delivering high performance even during prolonged operation thanks to its re-engineered and innovative design.

----------

